# Limits for official events



## ben1996123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tell me if I've forgotten an event, but these are what I think the possible limits are:

Event---Single---Average of 12

2x2x2---lol, 0.00---1.2x
3x3x3---3.4x---6.8x
4x4x4---20.xx---28.xx
5x5x5---39.xx---46.xx
6x6x6---1:15.xx---1:35.xx
7x7x7---2:40.xx---3:00.xx
3x3x3BLD---17.xx---23.xx
4x4x4BLD---2:3x.xx
5x5x5BLD---6:xx.xx
3x3x3OH---7.xx---10.xx
3x3x3WF---20.xx---27.xx
3x3x3FM---16
Megaminx---35.xx---47.xx
Pyraminx---0.8x---2.5x
Square-1---4.7x---8.0x
Clock---3.0x---5.7x
Magic---0.58---0.66
MMagic---1.5x---1.75
MultiBLD---30/30 in 1:00:00

Post what you think the limits are.


----------



## Toad (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)

lolben


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys, lets all make up random numbers! I love this game.


----------



## Crosshash (Apr 26, 2010)

How did you determine these numbers?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 26, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Hey guys, lets all make up random numbers! I love this game.


2x2x2--- 0.01---0.01
3x3x3---0.01---0.01
4x4x4---0.01---0.01
5x5x5---0.01---0.01
6x6x6---0.01---0.01
7x7x7---0.01---0.01
3x3x3BLD---0.01---0.01
4x4x4BLD---0.01
5x5x5BLD---0.01
3x3x3OH---0.01---0.01
3x3x3WF---0.01---0.01
3x3x3FM---1
Megaminx---0.01---0.01
Pyraminx---0.01---0.01
Square-1---0.01---0.01
Clock---0.01---0.01
Magic---0.01---0.01
MMagic---0.01---0.01
MultiBLD---10000 in 0.01

Sounds reasonable, right?


----------



## Feryll (Apr 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, lets all make up random numbers! I love this game.
> ...


No, someone one day will get 0 in FM


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 26, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Hey guys, lets all make up random numbers! I love this game.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 3x3x3BLD---17.xx
> 4x4x4BLD---2:3x.xx
> 5x5x5BLD---6:xx.xx
> Pyraminx---0.8x---2.5x



5BLD has already been done. The others have basically been done.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 26, 2010)

yay for random times


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL 6 MINUTE LIMIT FOR 5BLD.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2010)

YEAH~! Think up ideas that DON'T WORK. Seriously, you trying to insult the newbies here?


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 26, 2010)

I could swear we had a thread like this before.


----------



## Edward (Apr 26, 2010)

154.xx


----------



## Faz (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you be a bit more specific next time Ben?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)

Colourful.


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2010)

So _that's_ what colourful means. Dene now understands.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, lets all make up random numbers! I love this game.
> ...



Fixed, now it does.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



LOL WIN


----------



## aronpm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry Cyrus, people will get so fast that Stackmat timers will be replaced, because the 0.02 limit will just be holding people back.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 26, 2010)

This shouldn't take long to get closed now that Kirjava's here. Lol.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope it doesn't close, I like posting Aki :3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 26, 2010)

more pics pls. kir is lol that way.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)

what makes you think I have more pics?






...

I have INFINITE :O


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 26, 2010)

I suppose this _is_ the fastest way to close a thread...


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)

Nah, pressing the close button is faster.


----------



## Edward (Apr 26, 2010)

Is this a trap?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> Is this a trap?



Ask


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2010)

lol


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 26, 2010)

THE LIMIT DOES NOT EXIST!_Lindsey Lohan(Mean Girls)


----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2010)

0.37521


----------



## qqwref (Apr 26, 2010)

When I saw 1:35 6x6 and 3:00 7x7 I literally laughed out loud. Good job, ben.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey, Ben.
You are cool. Keep up the great posts, man!
You're my idol.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wait, Kirjava, does the video say Aki like things in *HIS *mouth?!?!? I knew he was a he and he was not a she.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 26, 2010)

MOAR AKI


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes said:


> Hey, Ben.
> You are cool. Keep up the great posts, man!
> You're my idol.



Hey, Conny.
You are cool. Keep up the great posts, man!
You're my idol


----------



## Carrot (Apr 26, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Ben.
> ...



Hey, Charlie.
You are cool. Keep up the great posts, man!
You're my idol


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Odder said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...


 
Hey, Oscar.
You are cool. Keep up the great posts, man!
You're my idol


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)

ohaidere


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 26, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Hey, James.
You are cool. Keep up the great posts, man!
You're my idol


----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



Hey, Cornelius.
You are cool. Keep up the great posts, man!
You're my idol


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)

ohgod


----------



## qqwref (Apr 26, 2010)

riffz said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Hey, speedsolving community.
You are cool. Keep up the great quote tree, men!
You're my idol


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 26, 2010)

There was a slight error in labelling me "man" in Oscar's post, but I won't go ruining the tree for that, especially as there is much gender confusion in this thread already.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> There was a slight error in labelling me "man" in Oscar's post, but I won't go ruining the tree for that, especially as there is much gender confusion in this thread already.



I considered correcting it in my post, but often "man" is a general term for anyone so I left it.

How long until this thread gets closed?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 26, 2010)

riffz said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > There was a slight error in labelling me "man" in Oscar's post, but I won't go ruining the tree for that, especially as there is much gender confusion in this thread already.
> ...


Everyone we should post aki pictures as well. Kirjava we shall aid you in your quest.


----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



That *is* Aki.


----------



## Edward (Apr 26, 2010)

riffz said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



I refuse to believe that.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 26, 2010)

riffz said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...


the pic doeth not load for me.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)

That image is awful, and you fail at hotlinking.






Aki disapproves.


----------



## Muesli (Apr 26, 2010)

qqwref said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



Hey, Everyone
You are cool. Keep up the sexual equality in this quote tree, men/women!
You're my idol


----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> That image is awful, and you fail at hotlinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see the image fine...


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)

Someone needs to learn what a cache is.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 27, 2010)

no moar aki D:?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2010)

Moved to another thread ^_^


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2010)

On topic...

Think about how long the Olympics have been around. And we're still breaking records now. Now think about how long cubing has been around.

Off topic...

 Kirjava, you're crazy.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 27, 2010)

@minicuzidunwannaquote
ABOUT AKI DUH


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay, guys. There is a line between letting a thread get spammy and this. This is just ridiculous now.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 29, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Okay, guys. There is a line between letting a thread get spammy and this. This is just ridiculous now.




Because bumping the thread totally helps.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, guys. There is a line between letting a thread get spammy and this. This is just ridiculous now.
> ...



It was on the first page, not really a bump.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 29, 2010)

Pedanticism is a great way of ignoring the point I'm making.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 29, 2010)

akiakiaki


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 29, 2010)

sup charlie


----------

